# Slab Round 3



## bowser (26/12/11)

Next meeting at Gregs place on the 21st of January, for more info keep an eye out here


----------



## Plastic Man (21/1/12)

great afternoon of beer and beer talk. looking forward to SLAB 4

Thanks Greg for hosting. As per SLAB 1 I left with bar envy!!!

cheers - Richard :icon_cheers:


----------



## Plastic Man (7/2/12)

thought I'd better post the SLAB Meet 3 pic for prosperity.







Any Sutho Shire brewers, (or nearby), who want to get together with like minded local brewers post here or keep an eye out for details on next meeting.


----------



## camstans (8/9/12)

Plastic Man said:


> Any Sutho Shire brewers, (or nearby), who want to get together with like minded local brewers post here or keep an eye out for details on next meeting.



wow guys ive been reading all your threads since SLAB 1, sounds awesome !

Im in Heathcote and have another mate in Engadine.

Definitely not as advanced as you grain brewers but we are keen as to get involved and meet & learn with some equally home brew minded folks. 

Ill keep looking in here for your updates and hopefully we could join in and meet / learn / taste & have a laugh with you guys.

Cheers.

Cam.


----------



## Plastic Man (9/9/12)

Cam

We had SLAB Round 8 yesterday at Heathcote. Great arvo of beers and beer talk. 

We've been a bit slack updating the AHB page as most communication is now via the SLAB face book page. There is a thread in here pointing you in the right direction to the Face Book page. Join that and you will be in the loop.

Very relaxed club and new members welcome with open arms. Definatly keep an eye on the Facebook page and come to next meet.

We were also meant to pull an email list together to notify of any meets so PM me your and your mates email address and I add it to the list, (when I do it).

Looking forward to meeting you and your mate. The more local brewers we get together the better.

Cheers - Richard.


----------



## Micko71 (6/5/16)

Hey. Are you guys still around ? Cheers. Mick.


----------

